# Cape Town DIY Store



## Kyle93 (13/12/17)

Hi everyone, I am wondering if there is a physical store in CPT where I can buy some DIY supplies? Paying R100 for delivery is a bit steep for me personally (at rates under R1000 generally).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (13/12/17)

Hi bud, 

JuicyJoes - @MarkK and @ShaneW will sort you out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (13/12/17)

If you're close to Pinelands there's a lady who runs an online store called Chasingclouds https://www.chasingclouds.co.za/ you can place an order via Whatsapp and meet her, but I think she only sells local concentrates. I used her for Nicotine and VG on multiple occasions and would just call and collect.

I'm sure you'll get a lot of replies though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (13/12/17)

DirtyD said:


> Hi bud,
> 
> JuicyJoes - @MarkK and @ShaneW will sort you out


yes they have a good range

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (13/12/17)

Go to Juicy Joe's bud, I get all my stuff from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (13/12/17)

Valley Vapour are based in Sun Valley. I think they are the oldest supplier in SA. No collections at their premises as I understand but delivery is only R39.00 in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyle93 (13/12/17)

Thanks everyone. Haven't noticed it at Juicies funnily enough. There is just one down the road from me in Tableview. Much cheaper than the online stores O_O

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (13/12/17)

Try Mr and Mrs Vape Lounge in Table View. I was there in September and Marcia told me she was starting on DIY soon, she even had her shelves up already. I don't know what their prices are like but they are close enough for you to pop around and check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (13/12/17)

Kyle93 said:


> Thanks everyone. Haven't noticed it at Juicies funnily enough. There is just one down the road from me in Tableview. Much cheaper than the online stores O_O


Just came in. Arrived on black Friday. My diy should arrive tomorrow from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (15/12/17)

Mr. B said:


> Try Mr and Mrs Vape Lounge in Table View. I was there in September and Marcia told me she was starting on DIY soon, she even had her shelves up already. I don't know what their prices are like but they are close enough for you to pop around and check


yes they stock tfa only

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## razzmatazz (25/3/19)

Hey guys do you know if mr and mrs Vape lounge is still in business? Can’t get hold of any one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

